# What smaller sized 6wt salt reels do you guys like?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I Just piked up a 6wt sage motive for my local corbina sight fishing. 6wt is an odd size in the world of fly reels. Lots of 5wt sized reels out there and lots of 7/8 sized.

What is a good 6/7 size that is salt friendly as it will be working beach flats, not too expensive, and lighterweight.

thanks


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

mightyrime said:


> I Just piked up a 6wt sage motive for my local corbina sight fishing. 6wt is an odd size in the world of fly reels. Lots of 5wt sized reels out there and lots of 7/8 sized.
> 
> What is a good 6/7 size that is salt friendly as it will be working beach flats, not too expensive, and lighterweight.
> 
> thanks


The old sage/loop reels, palming rim/no drag are light and last 30 yrs and counting. Should find one cheap. Add a level of primitive excitement


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I have a Tibor Backcountry CL on mine. Perfect for a 6 IMHO . And priced right.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the Tibor Backcountry CL Wide that’s a great choice. I know some guys like the Hatch 5+ or the Nautilus that has the X-frame (I forget the name of that model). 

All 3 should be under $400. Also check out the 3 Tand models. I have one on an 8wt and it’s an impressive reel for the money. Should be sub-$300 for the 6wt size IIRC.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Look for a used Abel Super 6N. My go to 6wt reel.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a 2.5 and 3 Lamson lightspeed IV. Awesome reel for the money with a true sealed drag. Tested the 3 while wading for some bonefish this past weekend. Dunked in salt water as well.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

You can't go wrong with a Lamson Litespeed. Those reels are very lite so you can go up in reel size without the weight penalty. Compare the weight of the reels you are looking at. Think about the rate of retrieve and the line being stored into tight little coils.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm running a Hatch 5+ Medium Arbor on my 7wt for redfish, and a 5+ LA on my 5 and 6wts. love that reel.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a Sage 2560 I use for boat work on a 691 TCX and it is great. Wouldn’t use it wading due to capacity and drag type, but it is light and holds about 100 yards of backing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Galvan t6 is a great 6 wt reel. Large arbor, super light, salt capable and fairly cheap.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tfo bvk ii


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the Tibor backcountry for 6 weights. It prob is really hard to go wrong anymore though. eBay can have some good deals from time to time too.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I'd go with the Lamson Litespeed 3 on closeout. Regardless of which reel you choose I'd lean towards a lighter weight larger reel to get the benefits of a larger arbor. So more towards a 7/8 than a 5.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

G McC said:


> I'd go with the Lamson Litespeed 3 on closeout. Regardless of which reel you choose I'd lean towards a lighter weight larger reel to get the benefits of a larger arbor. So more towards a 7/8 than a 5.


Here you go:
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/s~lamson-litespeed/


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

G McC said:


> I'd go with the Lamson Litespeed 3 on closeout. Regardless of which reel you choose I'd lean towards a lighter weight larger reel to get the benefits of a larger arbor. So more towards a 7/8 than a 5.


I agree, the reels are ridiculously light. I bought the Lamson 2 for my BVK 6 and the 3 for my TFO Pro 2. The 2 is too light to even balance the BVK so I’m putting the 3 on my 6. Balances perfect.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Large arbor is better even for 5 wts. The new Ross Revolution 7/8 Salt or lighter fresh water 7/8 version are excellent. The only difference is the drag/weight. $500


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I have the motive 6wt with a nautilus xl max. Love it


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

Why not look at the Orvis Hydros SL? It may not fit the 'small' criteria, but it's a great reel for the $.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

6W custom Sage One with Freestone.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Since everyone is posting pics, I couldn’t resist. 
View attachment 37228


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Since everyone is posting pics, I couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 37228


Nice mullet!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Still love the Tibor Freestone


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nautilus XM or XL depending on how much backing you need.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I love both the Tibor Backcountry Wide and the Signature 5-6.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

mightyrime said:


> I Just piked up a 6wt sage motive for my local corbina sight fishing. 6wt is an odd size in the world of fly reels. Lots of 5wt sized reels out there and lots of 7/8 sized.
> 
> What is a good 6/7 size that is salt friendly as it will be working beach flats, not too expensive, and lighterweight.
> 
> thanks


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Tibor Freestone , Backcountry wide or Older Abel super 6 are good ones


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

carpnasty said:


> Why not look at the Orvis Hydros SL? It may not fit the 'small' criteria, but it's a great reel for the $.


X2 on the orvis hydros. I have one on my 6wt and it's a great reel for the money, plus orvis has a really good warranty if anything were to go wrong. It's lightweight, has a great drag and is around $200 for the size you're looking for


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

threads like this should be titled, what 6wt reel has failed you?????? that would be more informative.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I use the Nautilus XL and XL Max on mine. Can't beat them.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

flytyn said:


> Still love the Tibor Freestone


View media item 1999


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I've owned a redington behemoth, hatch, tibor freestone and the new Abel super 5/6 QC all in 5/6wt sizes. 

The redington is fantastic for the money, I gave it to a buddy just starting out. Great little reel with way more drag than you'll ever need. 
The hatch wasn't bad but my least favorite of the bunch for several reasons and is the only one that I sold. 
The Freestone just found me but I absolutely love them. Heavy and tippy, just how I like em' 
Lastly, the Abel is the modern Ferrari of the bunch.. Elegant, lightweight, powerhouse of a drag and a nice large arbor for good line retrieval.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I throw a Nautilus XLMax on my 5wt for everything up to baby tarpon when its cooler. I love the reel, its light and has plenty of backing for chasing bones down south.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


>


Nobody really cares about a reel sitting by a crappy bottle of beer with the fly hanking on the mouth of the bottle....

just a reel next to a fish with the fly hanging on the mouth of the fish! 










Yes, it's a 3-Tand TF-70


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> just a reel next to a fish with the fly hanging on the mouth of the fish!


*lol* That beer was celebrating going _just _over slot on the 6wt with this little belly crawler...

View media item 1902


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The Tibor Backcountry is at the top of my list. I like it so much I started using it for most of my 8wt rods as well.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> The Tibor Backcountry is at the top of my list. I like it so much I started using it for most of my 8wt rods as well.


I've got it on a 9 as well .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> The Tibor Backcountry is at the top of my list. I like it so much I started using it for most of my 8wt rods as well.


They're a PITA to work on tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Been using an Orvis CFO IV Salty Disc for over 20 years. Easy to clean, lube if needed & reassemble for the next day with a Boeshield T-9 misting.


----------

